# Alarmfenster / Umrechnung



## dr.hareg (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Problemchen bei dessen Lösung ihr vielleicht die Lösung habt. Ich möchte in CoDeSys in der Visu eine Anzeige erstellen die folgende Funktion haben sollte

neuer Alarm ==> leuchtet rot mit Text "neuer Alarm"
gehender Alarm ==> leichtet orange mit Text "gehender Alarm"
kein Alarm ==> leuchtet blau mit Text "OK"
anstehender quittierter Alarm ==> leuchtet rot mit Text "anstehende Alarme"

ich hab schon etwas rumgespielt mit der Variable in den  Alarmklassen aber bin nie zum gewünschten Ergebniss gekommen, ich habe es im Moment so das immerhin neuer und gehender Alarm funktioniert aber nicht ob einer ansteht.

mein zweites Problem ist mit einer Textausgabe, hier möchte ich in der Visu 0,47 eingeben aber ins Programm soll 47 gesendet werden, ist das über die Visu möglich (ähnlich der Kommaverschiebung in WinCCflex) oder muss ich die Anpassung zwingend im Programm machen?

Grüße Gerhard


----------



## Commander_Titte (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
bei dein zweiten kann ich dir helfen


dr.hareg schrieb:


> mein zweites Problem ist mit einer Textausgabe, hier möchte ich in der Visu 0,47 eingeben aber ins Programm soll 47 gesendet werden, ist das über die Visu möglich (ähnlich der Kommaverschiebung in WinCCflex) oder muss ich die Anpassung zwingend im Programm machen?



Im Textfeld unter Elemet konfigurieren die Variablen anwählen, dort sollte dann ja schon unter Textausgabe deine Variable stehen, solltest du zwei Zeilen weiter unten Umrechnungsfaktor stehen haben. Dort dann 0.01 eintragen und klappt es mit dem umrechnen. Die Variable sollte von Typ REAL oder LREAL sein. 

Zweite möglichkeit wäre dies direkt im Programm umzurechnen:

```
rTextfeld_Skaliert      :=rtextfeld * 100;
```
MFG Christoph


----------



## dr.hareg (6 Mai 2011)

hallo christoph,

das mit dem umrechnungsfaktor hatte ich schon getestet, leider nutze ich im programm eine int variable und wollte dies nicht unbedingt umstellen da ich das programm so weit möglich an unser siemens programm anpassen wollte. scheinbar bleibt mir hier aber wirklich nichts anderes übrig als mit real zu arbeiten, schade eigentlich, danke trotzdem für die sehr schnelle antwort.

grüße gerhard


----------



## Markus Rupp (6 Mai 2011)

rangiere die int doch einfach via INT_TO_REAL auf eine neue variable, diese wertest du dann in der visu aus (minimale änderung, läßt sich auch im siemens umsetzen und du hast was du willst)


----------

